# GRANTED!!! 189 visa -11th OCT



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

I have been granted 189 visa today. Just logged in to my gmail account to see and email from skillselect that my EOI has been ceased. Logged in to e-visa system to see that the grant letter has been generated. Could not view the same since the system has some problem. Anyways my agent would have received the same and would forward me the same.

I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone who has helped me in this forum and provided valuable inputs throughout my journey from ACS to Visa grant.
Please see my timelines in my signature.


----------



## fr0zen_lipz (Jul 13, 2012)

Congrats mate.. btw how many points did u claim to receive an EOI.. i heard lowest score was 70 somthing..


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

prgopala said:


> I have been granted 189 visa today. Just logged in to my gmail account to see and email from skillselect that my EOI has been ceased. Logged in to e-visa system to see that the grant letter has been generated. Could not view the same since the system has some problem. Anyways my agent would have received the same and would forward me the same.
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone who has helped me in this forum and provided valuable inputs throughout my journey from ACS to Visa grant.
> Please see my timelines in my signature.


Congratulations mate.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

fr0zen_lipz said:


> Congrats mate.. btw how many points did u claim to receive an EOI.. i heard lowest score was 70 somthing..


70 points for me


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

prgopala said:


> I have been granted 189 visa today. Just logged in to my gmail account to see and email from skillselect that my EOI has been ceased. Logged in to e-visa system to see that the grant letter has been generated. Could not view the same since the system has some problem. Anyways my agent would have received the same and would forward me the same.
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone who has helped me in this forum and provided valuable inputs throughout my journey from ACS to Visa grant.
> Please see my timelines in my signature.



Congrats!!!!


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

Congrats!! All the best for the move!!


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

prgopala said:


> I have been granted 189 visa today. Just logged in to my gmail account to see and email from skillselect that my EOI has been ceased. Logged in to e-visa system to see that the grant letter has been generated. Could not view the same since the system has some problem. Anyways my agent would have received the same and would forward me the same.
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone who has helped me in this forum and provided valuable inputs throughout my journey from ACS to Visa grant.
> Please see my timelines in my signature.


Congrats Mate...Way to go....:


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

prgopala said:


> I have been granted 189 visa today. Just logged in to my gmail account to see and email from skillselect that my EOI has been ceased. Logged in to e-visa system to see that the grant letter has been generated. Could not view the same since the system has some problem. Anyways my agent would have received the same and would forward me the same.
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone who has helped me in this forum and provided valuable inputs throughout my journey from ACS to Visa grant.
> Please see my timelines in my signature.


Heartiest congratulations! I love the pace DIAC is having at the moment.


----------



## zakinaeem (Apr 26, 2012)

Mate, heartiest congratulations! You've been amongst the most helping people around this forum (even if you don't know about it, hah!). Very VERY pleased to hear the good news.

Best of luck and keep us posted of your plans, experiences.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

zakinaeem said:


> Mate, heartiest congratulations! You've been amongst the most helping people around this forum (even if you don't know about it, hah!). Very VERY pleased to hear the good news.
> 
> Best of luck and keep us posted of your plans, experiences.


Thankyou mate !!!


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

Congrats.. wish u good luck.. I agree wiith zakinaeem. Thanks for the help.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Looking at your time lines...I see that it is very quick...woooww....congrats!!! This is great encouragement for other applicants of 189 :clap2:


----------



## reubez (Oct 11, 2012)

prgopala said:


> I have been granted 189 visa today. Just logged in to my gmail account to see and email from skillselect that my EOI has been ceased. Logged in to e-visa system to see that the grant letter has been generated. Could not view the same since the system has some problem. Anyways my agent would have received the same and would forward me the same.
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone who has helped me in this forum and provided valuable inputs throughout my journey from ACS to Visa grant.
> Please see my timelines in my signature.


Congrats ))) we are just starting the process, complicated, scarey, overwhelming & exciting. Husband is Gas engineer we have 3 small kids. Think we will get an agent as we don't have time, skills to organise everything. Any information - advice welcome.
We live in Dublin, brother in law lives in Cairns.
Plus I have no idea how to use this app. Haha. But I feel it will be helpful.
Well done.


----------



## shrutij (Oct 11, 2012)

*congrats*

HIiii... many congrats to you...  is it possible for me to get your email id ? have a couple of questions in mind ?... thanks a lot ! wish you all the best


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

prgopala said:


> I have been granted 189 visa today. Just logged in to my gmail account to see and email from skillselect that my EOI has been ceased. Logged in to e-visa system to see that the grant letter has been generated. Could not view the same since the system has some problem. Anyways my agent would have received the same and would forward me the same.
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone who has helped me in this forum and provided valuable inputs throughout my journey from ACS to Visa grant.
> Please see my timelines in my signature.


Congrats mate!!

It would be great if you could give list of documents that you submitted..


----------



## lonestar56 (Jun 8, 2012)

prgopala said:


> I have been granted 189 visa today. Just logged in to my gmail account to see and email from skillselect that my EOI has been ceased. Logged in to e-visa system to see that the grant letter has been generated. Could not view the same since the system has some problem. Anyways my agent would have received the same and would forward me the same.
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone who has helped me in this forum and provided valuable inputs throughout my journey from ACS to Visa grant.
> Please see my timelines in my signature.


Congrats mate.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

prgopala said:


> I have been granted 189 visa today.


Congrats! and all the best for life in Oz. BTW me, wife and child intend to go for our medicals shortly. How long does it take? A day perhaps? I need to plan my travel and stay outstation for the same. Also, is it just walk in or prior appointment is required?

Cheers!


----------



## shrutij (Oct 11, 2012)

Could you also tell which agent you went through ?


----------



## suzie5555 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi how long was the whole process from logging your eoi?


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Congrats! and all the best for life in Oz. BTW me, wife and child intend to go for our medicals shortly. How long does it take? A day perhaps? I need to plan my travel and stay outstation for the same. Also, is it just walk in or prior appointment is required?
> 
> Cheers!


hi there
u need to check the panel doctors on the diac website first and call them for an appointment as they overbook sometimes, its gonna take a few hours 3-4 . just carry your passports pics photocopies of passports other two forms . 
all the best


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Congratz!!! :clap2:


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks all. Please see timelines in my signature below. As far as list of documents submitted here is the list
1) Passport photograph (scanned)
2) IELTS
3) ACS assessment
4) Work experience documents
- Pay slips for entire duration (8+ years)
- Income tax docs for couple of years (Form 16 + Internal assessment docs form my company)
- Bank Statements where salary is credited for entire duration (8+ years)
- Reference letters from my company
5) Education related documents
- Degree Certificate
- Transcript of marksheets
- Marksheets
6) Secondary school certificate (proof of age)
7) Birth certificate
8) PCC
9) Medicals (uploaded by e-health)
10) Passport scanned


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Thanks all. Please see timelines in my signature below. As far as list of documents submitted here is the list
> 1) Passport photograph (scanned)
> 2) IELTS
> 3) ACS assessment
> ...


Awesome..Thanks!!

quick question on work experience docs -- Are the payslips(every month) and bank statements for the entire 8+ yrs are mandatory?


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

hi 
are the tax documents for all the 8 years mandatory..


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Thanks all. Please see timelines in my signature below. As far as list of documents submitted here is the list
> 1) Passport photograph (scanned)
> 2) IELTS
> 3) ACS assessment
> ...


Great news prgopala...what about Form 80 and other similar docs? Was that not required? Also, could you tell us if you have a travel history as such? If so, did you have to list ALL the countries you have visited (even on holiday or for few days business trip?) This will be very helpful.


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow Paveen, that was quick!
Congratulations!


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

co0ngratz mate


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

prgopala said:


> I have been granted 189 visa today. Just logged in to my gmail account to see and email from skillselect that my EOI has been ceased. Logged in to e-visa system to see that the grant letter has been generated. Could not view the same since the system has some problem. Anyways my agent would have received the same and would forward me the same.
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone who has helped me in this forum and provided valuable inputs throughout my journey from ACS to Visa grant.
> Please see my timelines in my signature.


Congrats.....Happy for you


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> Great news prgopala...what about Form 80 and other similar docs? Was that not required? Also, could you tell us if you have a travel history as such? If so, did you have to list ALL the countries you have visited (even on holiday or for few days business trip?) This will be very helpful.


I was never asked for form 80. I uploaded only the documents that i listed above. I listed all the countries that i have visited, even for a holiday.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

RIA KAUR said:


> hi there
> u need to check the panel doctors on the diac website first and call them for an appointment as they overbook sometimes, its gonna take a few hours 3-4 . just carry your passports pics photocopies of passports other two forms .
> all the best


Thanks a lot indeed. I appreciate that.

Cheers!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Thanks all. Please see timelines in my signature below. As far as list of documents submitted here is the list
> 1) Passport photograph (scanned)
> 2) IELTS
> 3) ACS assessment
> ...



Do they accept Color scan or these need be certified/Notary ? :confused2:


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Very very happy for you prgopala!!.. All the very best and keep us posted.. Hope you will be around for a little while to help with your suggestions and inputs


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

COngratulations mate!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

thewall said:


> Do they accept Color scan or these need be certified/Notary ? :confused2:


colour scans are acceptable


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

tenten said:


> colour scans are acceptable


In Book 6 however, they r asking Certified copies. I remember they used to accept color scan


****************************************
*Certified copies*

Do not supply original documents with your application. The department may request original documents if necessary.

You must provide *‘certified copies’ *of original documents. Photocopies of certified copies are not acceptable.‘Certified copies’ means copies authorised, or stamped as being true copies of originals, by a person or agency recognised by the law of the person’s home country. In Australia, this means a copy which is authorised as a true copy by a person before whom a Statutory Declaration may be made. Such authorised persons include the following: magistrate, Justice of the Peace, Commissioner for Declarations, Commissioner for Affidavits, solicitor, registered medical practitioner, bank manager, postal manager, an Australian Public Service Officer with 5 years or more service.

The department also accepts documents certified by a registered migration agent.


----------



## opfian (Feb 1, 2012)

CongratulationS!!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

*colour scans acceptable*



thewall said:


> In Book 6 however, they r asking Certified copies. I remember they used to accept color scan
> 
> 
> ****************************************
> ...


Have a look at this page from DIAC and the attachement below. Hopefully they clear up the issue - DIAC will accept colour scans


----------



## monavy (Jun 19, 2012)

is this limited to DIAC? does ACS also accept the non-certified colour copies?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

1) Passport photograph (scanned) Assuming for all applicants
2) IELTS For all applicants if not providing educational documents
3) ACS assessment Only Principal Applicant
4) Work experience documents Principal Applicant, spousal if claiming 5 points
- Pay slips for entire duration (8+ years)
- Income tax docs for couple of years (Form 16 + Internal assessment docs form my company)
- Bank Statements where salary is credited for entire duration (8+ years) I have worked for 3 Organizations having different bank accounts, so all 3 Bank Accounts statement
- Reference letters from my company (Assuming from HR or Manager including Profile and Roles and responsibilities) 
5) Education related documents Principal Applicant only if IELTS of dependents provided
- Degree Certificate
- Transcript of marksheets
- Marksheets
6) Secondary school certificate (proof of age) All applicants
7) Birth certificate All applicants
8) PCC All applicants
9) Medicals (uploaded by e-health) all applicants 
10) Passport scanned all applicants


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> 1) Passport photograph (scanned) Assuming for all applicants
> 2) IELTS For all applicants if not providing educational documents
> 3) ACS assessment Only Principal Applicant
> 4) Work experience documents Principal Applicant, spousal if claiming 5 points
> ...



This list is Perfect reference, but i guess 8 year Bank St & IT - gonna be tough (i have maintained all at my current resident country), btw i added "marriage certificate" (of course, if one is married )


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

thewall said:


> This list is Perfect reference, but i guess 8 year Bank St & IT - gonna be tough (i have maintained all at my current resident country), btw i added "marriage certificate" (of course, if one is married )


wOOPS!! Marriage Certificate.. How come I forgot that???!?! Hope my fiance is not reading


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> 1) Passport photograph (scanned) Assuming for all applicants
> 2) IELTS For all applicants if not providing educational documents
> 3) ACS assessment Only Principal Applicant
> 4) Work experience documents Principal Applicant, spousal if claiming 5 points
> ...



@Findraj: 


Hi..

Regarding the "Reference letters from my company" - In case if the the previous companies are refusing to give them, then can we provide a statutory Declarations ? For EA skill assessment i have provided Statutory Declarations as my previous companies refused to give me reference letters...

Cheers..
Praveen


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

thewall said:


> In Book 6 however, they r asking Certified copies. I remember they used to accept color scan
> 
> 
> ****************************************
> ...


I did not certify a single document. All color scans and all were done using my phone. A software called cam scanner for android


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

My understanding is that Booklet 6 refers to paper applications when it asks for certified copies. When the submission is online, I reckon coloured scans of the originals would suffice.


prgopala said:


> I did not certify a single document. All color scans and all were done using my phone. A software called cam scanner for android


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> My understanding is that Booklet 6 refers to paper applications when it asks for certified copies. When the submission is online, I reckon coloured scans of the originals would suffice.


That's correct, I am convinced now, with confirmation from ppl with Grant letter. 
I have already uploaded most docs (color scan) in past 24+ hours, its pretty slow:boxing:.


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a question regarding Medicals...I completed my Medicals on 13-Oct-2012 (Sat) and on 15-Oct-2012 (Monday) night I was not able to see the 'Organize your health link'.

Does that mean that the hospital has uploaded the results in the system? Will you receive an email once the Med is finalized or will it displayed in the Visa website?


----------



## antonyvkj (Jul 21, 2012)

prgopala said:


> I did not certify a single document. All color scans and all were done using my phone. A software called cam scanner for android


Regarding the employment reference letter, whether you have obtained a latest reference letter from your employer or you have used the old one that you have used while the assessment. 

Also, if you have to get the latest reference letter from the employer, whether it should state all the responsibilities / duties, something similar to the letter we prepare for assessment. 

I have got all the documents ready with me, except this one, so I am not proceeding to the lodging.....I want seniors guidance on this....


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

I am just curious, my agent was saying that even if we upload colour scans, we need to send the physical documents to DIAC, is this TRUE??!?!?!?!?!

Another thing, after I submitted my EOI (25th Sept), I have recently (1 Oct) changed my job, was getting good salary with a higher designation..

Please advise on how to approach/update EOI....My agent advises we should wait for the invite and update everything while filing the visa


----------



## ashishbhardwaj (Sep 29, 2012)

prgopala said:


> I have been granted 189 visa today. Just logged in to my gmail account to see and email from skillselect that my EOI has been ceased. Logged in to e-visa system to see that the grant letter has been generated. Could not view the same since the system has some problem. Anyways my agent would have received the same and would forward me the same.
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone who has helped me in this forum and provided valuable inputs throughout my journey from ACS to Visa grant.
> Please see my timelines in my signature.


Hi 

Congrats mate ..just curious to know how long it take to assign a case officer ??


----------



## zakinaeem (Apr 26, 2012)

ashishbhardwaj said:


> Hi
> 
> Congrats mate ..just curious to know how long it take to assign a case officer ??


Check "prgopala"'s timeline, it was around 17 days for him (lucky!!), but the official time can range up to 4/5 weeks.


----------



## indijane (Dec 12, 2011)

prgopala said:


> I have been granted 189 visa today. Just logged in to my gmail account to see and email from skillselect that my EOI has been ceased. Logged in to e-visa system to see that the grant letter has been generated. Could not view the same since the system has some problem. Anyways my agent would have received the same and would forward me the same.
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone who has helped me in this forum and provided valuable inputs throughout my journey from ACS to Visa grant.
> Please see my timelines in my signature.


Congratulations! That was really fast!! Makes the rest of us hopeful..:clap2:


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by prgopala 
I have been granted 189 visa today. Just logged in to my gmail account to see and email from skillselect that my EOI has been ceased. Logged in to e-visa system to see that the grant letter has been generated. Could not view the same since the system has some problem. Anyways my agent would have received the same and would forward me the same.

I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone who has helped me in this forum and provided valuable inputs throughout my journey from ACS to Visa grant.
Please see my timelines in my signature.


CONGRATS PRGOPALA FOR UR GRANT. CHEERS.HAVE A NICE TIME.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

antonyvkj said:


> Regarding the employment reference letter, whether you have obtained a latest reference letter from your employer or you have used the old one that you have used while the assessment.
> 
> Also, if you have to get the latest reference letter from the employer, whether it should state all the responsibilities / duties, something similar to the letter we prepare for assessment.
> 
> I have got all the documents ready with me, except this one, so I am not proceeding to the lodging.....I want seniors guidance on this....


I used the same one which was sent for ACS. For the remainder period (from reference letter date till application lodging) i uploaded salary slips as proof of employment.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

prgopala said:


> I was never asked for form 80. I uploaded only the documents that i listed above. I listed all the countries that i have visited, even for a holiday.


Where do you list all the countries that you've visited? Is it on the electronic form itself or did you upload a list? They never asked in my electronic application form. Thanks. Also, is the the first time that you've applied or were you previously on a diffrent Australian visa already such as the VC485 or working holiday visa? Thanks.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

prgopala said:


> I used the same one which was sent for ACS. For the remainder period (from reference letter date till application lodging) i uploaded salary slips as proof of employment.


Did you claim any points for work experience? Thanks.

ps: congrats by the way! Cheers!


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Where do you list all the countries that you've visited? Is it on the electronic form itself or did you upload a list? They never asked in my electronic application form. Thanks. Also, is the the first time that you've applied or were you previously on a diffrent Australian visa already such as the VC485 or working holiday visa? Thanks.


Of course there is a section in the electronic app "Previous countries of residence".
This is the first time that i applied.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Did you claim any points for work experience? Thanks.
> ps: congrats by the way! Cheers!


Yes i did. 5 years -10 points.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Of course there is a section in the electronic app "Previous countries of residence".
> This is the first time that i applied.


Correct, I think it is asked for only Residence (>12 month) for PCC requirement determination.

But I didnt see anything for Foreign travel details, i think if Form-80 is asked by CO, only then those travels come into picture.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

thewall said:


> Correct, I think it is asked for only Residence (>12 month) for PCC requirement determination.
> 
> But I didnt see anything for Foreign travel details, i think if Form-80 is asked by CO, only then those travels come into picture.


I put my travel details as well in the same section. Was never asked form 80, so do not know.


----------



## sona (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Prgopala,

I also got my grant on Oct 19th(190-NSW).I am the primary applicant and my husband is the secondary applicant.In my visa grant notice PDF,It only has my details and no where the details of secondary applicant are mentioned.Is this an anomaly or same in your case too?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

sona said:


> Hi Prgopala,
> 
> I also got my grant on Oct 19th(190-NSW).I am the primary applicant and my husband is the secondary applicant.In my visa grant notice PDF,It only has my details and no where the details of secondary applicant are mentioned.Is this an anomaly or same in your case too?


There are 2 pdf's. There is only my name in one of the pdf while the 2nd one has both me and my wife'details.


----------



## sona (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the reply prgopala.

Today i got another email from my case officer.She has sent me a new PDF which also includes my husband's details.


----------



## Mayu (Oct 24, 2012)

*189 Visa*

Hi,
I am Mayura living in Bangalore and looking to immigrate to Australia with family... Can you please help understand the process. I went through the immi.gov.au site and presume that me and my husband will qualify for 189. 

What should be my first steps.. would you recommend going thorough a consultant or applying by myself?
I didnt find a relevant job for me in SOL Schedule 1


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Mayu said:


> Hi,
> I am Mayura living in Bangalore and looking to immigrate to Australia with family... Can you please help understand the process. I went through the immi.gov.au site and presume that me and my husband will qualify for 189.
> 
> What should be my first steps.. would you recommend going thorough a consultant or applying by myself?
> I didnt find a relevant job for me in SOL Schedule 1


Here are the steps
1) Skill Assessment (from relevant authority for e.g. ACS in case of IT occupations)
2) IELTS (secure 7 or more in each band to get points)
3) File EOI (SkillSelect)
4) After you get invitation, file the Visa online and upload documents. Wait for CO allocation and get a grant.

There is a wealth of information in this site which will help you file the Visa w/o any agent.

Edit: Sorry, did not see that you didn't find any job on the SOL1. Is there anything in SOL2?


----------



## AnnaMarieKarina (Oct 24, 2012)

prgopala said:


> There is a wealth of information in this site which will help you file the Visa w/o any agent.


Will it be easier for me to process all my papers without any agents? Or will it be faster and more convenient if I ask help from one? Thank you so much.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

AnnaMarieKarina said:


> Will it be easier for me to process all my papers without any agents? Or will it be faster and more convenient if I ask help from one? Thank you so much.


Everything is online. All the agent will do is upload it on ur behalf. So its upto u to decide what you want to do. do it urself or hire an agent.


----------



## sona (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi prgopala,

One quick question to u again .
Are your wife's visa details appearing in the VEVO system?
I checked mine in the morning.There i could only find my details but not my husband's details.


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

AnnaMarieKarina said:


> Will it be easier for me to process all my papers without any agents? Or will it be faster and more convenient if I ask help from one? Thank you so much.


If you don't have time to read & research, get an agent. The process is relatively easy to follow.


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

Is there any one in this thread who had travelled to a foreign country and included those details in form 80?

If so, did the CO ask for any additional proofs or docs regarding your travel to that foreign country.

Please reply seniors..

Need your advice on this


----------



## kitty12 (Aug 27, 2012)

congrats, just a quick question, is the secondary school certificate mandatory? can't find it in document checklist.


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

kitty12 said:


> congrats, just a quick question, is the secondary school certificate mandatory? can't find it in document checklist.


We did not submitted ours nor was it required by our CO as additional documents...


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

kitty12 said:


> congrats, just a quick question, is the secondary school certificate mandatory? can't find it in document checklist.


dont think its needed.. didnt see it anywhere,,


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

tenten said:


> Have a look at this page from DIAC and the attachement below. Hopefully they clear up the issue - DIAC will accept colour scans



when is this information updated? 0ct 2012?

if it's still valid for now, that will be good.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Tas Burrfoot said:


> We did not submitted ours nor was it required by our CO as additional documents...


Tas,

did you get your PCC from Singapore police?

what doc did you provide to singapore police to apply for police clearance cert (PCC) ?


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

plutology said:


> Tas,
> 
> did you get your PCC from Singapore police?
> 
> what doc did you provide to singapore police to apply for police clearance cert (PCC) ?


YOU'll need form, passport info page & the page of your first arrival in singapore, copy of your ic & 2 passport photo. you need letter from your CO too.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

plutology said:


> when is this information updated? 0ct 2012?
> 
> if it's still valid for now, that will be good.


The most recent one is the one specifically for skillselect. It's at Helpful Information

It says certified copies are required but the PCC needs to be a coloured scan.
That said, in practice, coloured scans of all other docs seem to be accepted by CO too. Depends on the CO I guess.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

immi888 said:


> The most recent one is the one specifically for skillselect. It's at Helpful Information
> 
> It says certified copies are required but the PCC needs to be a coloured scan.
> That said, in practice, coloured scans of all other docs seem to be accepted by CO too. Depends on the CO I guess.


Have a question.. what about the original which are in black and white/original which are in online pdf forms? How will we submit them? 

In india, unless things are in color, they find it difficult to understand that its original. So attesting is a problem..


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Have a question.. what about the original which are in black and white/original which are in online pdf forms? How will we submit them?
> 
> In india, unless things are in color, they find it difficult to understand that its original. So attesting is a problem..


It's not legal to attest computer print outs like webpages - I'm speaking as an Aussie solicitor though - so may be relevant to Australia only. However, if it's a downloaded formal doc, there is now in Australia a possibility to attest 'downloaded formal docs' (for example, the acknowledgement letter from DIAC - it's possible to get that attested BUT it will say certified true copy of DOWNLOADED doc). Check with your Indian lawyer to see how it works in India.


----------



## koleth (Jul 22, 2011)

Congrats mate for the Visa Grant....:clap2:
a quick Query: I'm going to lodge ACS this week, after uploading all the scanned document with attestation, is it necessary that we have to send them the hard copy to their AU Office?


----------



## koleth (Jul 22, 2011)

prgopala said:


> There are 2 pdf's. There is only my name in one of the pdf while the 2nd one has both me and my wife'details.



Congrats mate for the Visa Grant....
a quick Query: I'm going to lodge ACS this week, after uploading all the scanned document with attestation, is it necessary that we have to send them the hard copy to their AU Office?


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

koleth said:


> Congrats mate for the Visa Grant....
> a quick Query: I'm going to lodge ACS this week, after uploading all the scanned document with attestation, is it necessary that we have to send them the hard copy to their AU Office?


Now you do not need to send any hard copies. everything is online.

you can check the ACS website for more details.


----------



## koleth (Jul 22, 2011)

spin123 said:


> Now you do not need to send any hard copies. everything is online.
> 
> you can check the ACS website for more details.


Thanks a lot Spin


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

i try to lodge earlier.. but the system doesnt allo9w me to go through i put date format as 29/10/2012 dd/mm/yyyy
it's in the 3rd page where i need to key in DOB, passport date etc...


what is the date format in the lodge form?


----------



## lovelyaus (Oct 29, 2012)

Congradzzzz!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ammad1258 (Oct 13, 2011)

Congrats man
Me also waiting for CO allocation. 
One quick question, I am using an agent and he has asked me to do nothing untill a CO has been assigned. But I have seen people getting their PCC and Meds done during the CO allocation wait period

What do you think, should I go for PCC and Meds?


----------



## ammad1258 (Oct 13, 2011)

*Panel of Hospitals List*

Can anyone tell me where I can find Panel of Hospitals List for my meds for immigration on the DIAC website?


----------



## zakinaeem (Apr 26, 2012)

ammad1258 said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can find Panel of Hospitals List for my meds for immigration on the DIAC website?


Pakistan - Panel Doctors


----------



## ammad1258 (Oct 13, 2011)

zakinaeem said:


> Pakistan - Panel Doctors


JazakAllah ZakiNaeem.


----------



## lovelyaus (Oct 29, 2012)

Congradzz


----------



## koleth (Jul 22, 2011)

ammad1258 said:


> Congrats man
> Me also waiting for CO allocation.
> One quick question, I am using an agent and he has asked me to do nothing untill a CO has been assigned. But I have seen people getting their PCC and Meds done during the CO allocation wait period
> 
> What do you think, should I go for PCC and Meds?


Hi, 
A quick Query, I'm applying for ACS this week and i'm ready with all my Attested Documents, but while uploading the work experience in ACS Website they are asking us to upload only 1 doc/ company (Is it OK that i can update all my Doc in a single PDF File) and upload, i've 42 pages for a single company including (Declaration, payslips, bank statement, appraisal letter, form 16). Please help me fast guys


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

koleth said:


> Hi,
> A quick Query, I'm applying for ACS this week and i'm ready with all my Attested Documents, but while uploading the work experience in ACS Website they are asking us to upload only 1 doc/ company (Is it OK that i can update all my Doc in a single PDF File) and upload, i've 42 pages for a single company including (Declaration, payslips, bank statement, appraisal letter, form 16). Please help me fast guys


Hi,

As far as I know, ACS does not accept payslips, bank statement and form 16 at all as proof of employment..

You should be submitting only your work experience certificate..


----------



## koleth (Jul 22, 2011)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi,
> 
> As far as I know, ACS does not accept payslips, bank statement and form 16 at all as proof of employment..
> 
> You should be submitting only your work experience certificate..


Thanks a ton for the info reachsvinoth...
1 more query for the current organisation i work, i've a Statutory declaration from one of my senior colleague and his business card, is that enough (how can we put a end date (In ACS) for the company that we are working right no).

For my Previous employer i've Exp Letter, Relieving letter and i manged to get a Duties i performed in that organisation in their letter head. I hope that it will be enough.

one of my friend has sent me a ACS Application form which we have to fill and sign and take a scan copy and upload, but i couldn't find any place to upload that file in ACS

Where we have to submit all other docs like payslip, hike letter, bank statement & tax papers n all?????????

Waiting for ur reply so that i can complete the ACS today itself.


----------



## smakazmi (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi prgopala,

Congrats on getting your grant so quickly!! . I will be lodging my visa application in a few days. Can I ask you where did you apply from? I mean did you lodge the visa application onshore or offshore? Any other reason why you think you got the grant so quickly.


----------



## monavy (Jun 19, 2012)

its very clearly written on the online application form thatBank statements, payslips, offer letters, promotion letters, etc are not needed. only thing you need is

Degree certificate
Degree transcripts
All employement reference letters
Passport copies

Thats it.


----------



## neerajp (Jul 30, 2012)

*Status of documents?*

Prgopala,

Could you please tell when you got the grant what was the status of all the documents in the new Visa system?
Was is set to received or something else like validated?


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

anyone' employer get call by DIAC as employment check?


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Guys 
need helo regarding Medical. Still awaiting for CO to be assigned. In "organize medical" in skillselect acccount the name of all the clinics are in Bangladesh. Now, i am at present working in japan. So cant i do medical in japan?

Someone please help..


----------



## manu2029 (Nov 20, 2012)

prgopala said:


> I have been granted 189 visa today. Just logged in to my gmail account to see and email from skillselect that my EOI has been ceased. Logged in to e-visa system to see that the grant letter has been generated. Could not view the same since the system has some problem. Anyways my agent would have received the same and would forward me the same.
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone who has helped me in this forum and provided valuable inputs throughout my journey from ACS to Visa grant.
> Please see my timelines in my signature.


Please can you tell us the list of documents you submitted ? are the documents to be notorized or just the color scanned copies also accepeted?


----------



## dheerajs (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Forum, This is my first post on the forum and post is about my 189 VISA GRANT.

I have been a silent listener on the forum since May this year and would like to thank each one you for the kind of questions some of you ask and to the point answers that you guys post here.

Here are few facts about my process - 
1. I did everything on my own with the help from the forum. 
2. I started the process with IELTS Exam in Feb and applied for ACS in June this year. Got +ve assessment in the last week of July and filed EOI in August.
3. Got invite on 1st October and filed 189 Visa on 2nd October, paid Fees.
4. Got CO assigned around 20th October, he asked for PCC and Medical, loaded everything around 28th October and got Grant on 23rd Nov.

My advice to all the new members (who are doing things on their own) is -

Be Patient and Calm
Read the information from the official Immigration Site and from this forum.
If you don't understand something, dont panic, read the information again.
Search the forum for the specific 'keyword' you are looking at. E.g. how to obtain PCC.
Dont worry about rejection, believe me if you have genuine case, you will get thru.
Last and again Be patient, Calm, and read the information again and again and again and again.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi everybody, 

I had one little query please. After the PR Grant is it OK to travel to other countries on business/tourist visa, before making the first entry to Australia for validating the Grant visa.

Thanks.

Cheers!


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I had one little query please. After the PR Grant is it OK to travel to other countries on business/tourist visa, before making the first entry to Australia for validating the Grant visa.
> 
> ...


it should be fine.
congrats on the grant!:juggle:


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> it should be fine.
> congrats on the grant!:juggle:


Thanks indeed bubbe.

Cheers!


----------



## manu2029 (Nov 20, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Thanks indeed bubbe.
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats. Can you tell us when can you travel to Australia after you get the Visa. Is there any travel restrictions like data of entry before/after a certain date mentioned in the VISA.

Thanks
Manu


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

manu2029 said:


> Congrats. Can you tell us when can you travel to Australia after you get the Visa. Is there any travel restrictions like data of entry before/after a certain date mentioned in the VISA.
> 
> Thanks
> Manu


The initial entry must be made on or before one year from the date of PCC or Medicals of the Main Applicant/Secondary Applicant(s), whichever is earlier. This date would be mentioned in the visa grant letter.

Cheers!


----------



## ammad1258 (Oct 13, 2011)

Its been 6 weeks now since I lodged my 189 visa application online also have shot an email to DIAC at [email protected] but no answer at all.

My consultant said the the application is being shown as "in process" and if a CO has been assigned he may be reviewing your documents.

Seeing the timelines on this thread it appears that my processing is going on really slow. Is there another way of know whether a CO has been assigned or not and what is the best method of contacting DIAC about the progress of the application?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

ammad1258 said:


> Its been 6 weeks now since I lodged my 189 visa application online also have shot an email to DIAC at [email protected] but no answer at all.
> 
> My consultant said the the application is being shown as "in process" and if a CO has been assigned he may be reviewing your documents.
> 
> Seeing the timelines on this thread it appears that my processing is going on really slow. Is there another way of know whether a CO has been assigned or not and what is the best method of contacting DIAC about the progress of the application?


Hey, have you heard from the CO?


----------



## sanugumber (Dec 19, 2012)

Congrats Bro!!!

Can you let me know your agent details & guide me on following points?


I have done MSc(IT) & BCA and I am having 9.6 years of IT exp in Oracle/Oracle ERP. I am currently working as "Project Manager". I am trying to get my skills assessed through ACS.(Age : 29)
Can you guys please suggest me on following queries?
1.	ICT Project Manager or System Analyst?
2.	Documents required?
3.	Statutory Declaration format for experience?
4.	Best state as per my profile & IELTS band requirement?
Please revert!
Thanks,
Sanish


----------



## ammad1258 (Oct 13, 2011)

VVV said:


> Hey, have you heard from the CO?


No I haven't and I am really worried sick


----------



## Ambe (Dec 27, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> The initial entry must be made on or before one year from the date of PCC or Medicals of the Main Applicant/Secondary Applicant(s), whichever is earlier. This date would be mentioned in the visa grant letter.
> 
> Cheers!


Hello,

What is your date of entry that is written on visa granted? And what date you got your visa?

Thanks


----------



## Ambe (Dec 27, 2012)

ammad1258 said:


> Its been 6 weeks now since I lodged my 189 visa application online also have shot an email to DIAC at [email protected] but no answer at all.
> 
> My consultant said the the application is being shown as "in process" and if a CO has been assigned he may be reviewing your documents.
> 
> Seeing the timelines on this thread it appears that my processing is going on really slow. Is there another way of know whether a CO has been assigned or not and what is the best method of contacting DIAC about the progress of the application?


Hey,

I got my invitation few days back, and I plan to apply in a month, along with my wife. Seeing the messages here, I was affirmed that visa will be granted within 6 months. But seeing your post, I think its not same. Do you think it can be because of "Pakistan" factor?

Thanks


----------



## ammad1258 (Oct 13, 2011)

Ambe said:


> Hey,
> 
> I got my invitation few days back, and I plan to apply in a month, along with my wife. Seeing the messages here, I was affirmed that visa will be granted within 6 months. But seeing your post, I think its not same. Do you think it can be because of "Pakistan" factor?
> 
> Thanks


Yup thats the case and thats what my agent told me as well. Also we have to keep in mind that 189 VISA processing can take up to 1 year as stated on DIAC Website. Take a look at: https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm

Also a friend of mine has just gotten his Visa, he used the same agent and it took him 6 months after lodgement to get the Visa, so I am staying put.


----------



## Ambe (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes..someone told me as well that due to country factor they are taking time. Also, I have an issue with me. 

My wife is studying at the moment, and her degree will complete after 2 years. Once visa is granted, how much time is given to reach Australia? Because I want her to complete her studies and then move to Australia. If there are less chances that she will be able to complete her studies with this planning, should I go there first and then apply for her on spouse visa?

Or is it possible that if I put her name in my application, and for some reason she is not able to go with me, then I reach there and apply for spouse visa? I mean will 2 visa grants for her name create any issue for her? Can your agent or anyone guide me with this..as I am doing it on self.

Thanks


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ambe said:


> Yes..someone told me as well that due to country factor they are taking time. Also, I have an issue with me.
> 
> My wife is studying at the moment, and her degree will complete after 2 years. Once visa is granted, how much time is given to reach Australia? Because I want her to complete her studies and then move to Australia. If there are less chances that she will be able to complete her studies with this planning, should I go there first and then apply for her on spouse visa?
> 
> ...


Yes..someone told me as well that due to country factor they are taking time. Also, I have an issue with me.

There might be a delay due toPakistan being High Risk Country

My wife is studying at the moment, and her degree will complete after 2 years. Once visa is granted, how much time is given to reach Australia?

Initial entry must be within 1 year from the PCC or medicals whichever done first
.
Because I want her to complete her studies and then move to Australia. If there are less chances that she will be able to complete her studies with this planning, should I go there first and then apply for her on spouse visa?

Spouse Visa after you reach Australia means extra fees and longer processing time.

My Suggestion: Apply hers with yours, include her in application and get your initial entry and then she can travel back for finishing her studies. Or she can look to Study in Aus itself


----------



## Ambe (Dec 27, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yes..someone told me as well that due to country factor they are taking time. Also, I have an issue with me.
> 
> There might be a delay due toPakistan being High Risk Country
> 
> ...


Thanks, lets see how we plan out. Do you have any idea how much spouse visa time takes and what's the fees?

Also, is it possible that if I include her in my application, and for some reason she is not able to reach within time frame due to any of the reasons (pregnancy, exams etc etc), I reach Australia and then apply for her spouse visa? I mean with 1 visa already on her name and not being able to reach, can I apply for 2nd visa? Any idea about that scenario?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ambe said:


> Thanks, lets see how we plan out. Do you have any idea how much spouse visa time takes and what's the fees?
> 
> Also, is it possible that if I include her in my application, and for some reason she is not able to reach within time frame due to any of the reasons (pregnancy, exams etc etc), I reach Australia and then apply for her spouse visa? I mean with 1 visa already on her name and not being able to reach, can I apply for 2nd visa? Any idea about that scenario?


If she is pregnant, the CO will not ask for medicals, it will be done only after baby is born...In this case you can include your new born also..

If she cant validate visa in a year due to exams or anything.....i dont know, you could ask for extension...and may have to go for medicals and PCC again..Not sure

Spouse Visa after you reach Australia is entirely different process...I am not aware..Maybe seniors can guide you..


----------



## ammad1258 (Oct 13, 2011)

findraj said:


> Yes..someone told me as well that due to country factor they are taking time. Also, I have an issue with me.
> 
> There might be a delay due toPakistan being High Risk Country
> 
> ...


I second it.


----------



## Ambe (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks. Does anyone have any idea about extension for secondary applicant visa? What's the procedure? and if it is even possible or not?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ambe said:


> Thanks. Does anyone have any idea about extension for secondary applicant visa? What's the procedure? and if it is even possible or not?


Can you please post your timeline? Like at what stage is your application?


----------



## Ambe (Dec 27, 2012)

Well, I got my IELTS result by 25th Nov 2012, submitted EOI by 27th Nov, and got invitation on 3rd Dec. I m currently waiting for my new passport which will arrive in a week, as my passport will expire on 1st Feb 2013, which is last day to apply. So once I get my passport, I will apply. 

Secondly, my wife's education will finish by Jan 2015. Can you guide me with best way to proceed with my case? My only worry is: should I include her in my application, or go to Aus first and then apply for spouse visa? Or if there is a possibility that our initial entry date might be till Jan 2015 (if I put her name in my application) so we go together ?

Thanks


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

You should include her in visa. take her with you and tell her go back to pakistan for few months...to finish her studies, she only needs to enter Australia for a couple of hours then she can fly back..

Why are you risking/delaying her PR by not including her in the application?

It could take upto a year for her spousal immigration..


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2012)

Ambe said:


> Thanks, lets see how we plan out. Do you have any idea how much spouse visa time takes and what's the fees?
> 
> Also, is it possible that if I include her in my application, and for some reason she is not able to reach within time frame due to any of the reasons (pregnancy, exams etc etc), I reach Australia and then apply for her spouse visa? I mean with 1 visa already on her name and not being able to reach, can I apply for 2nd visa? Any idea about that scenario?


 Spouse visa costs $3000 and takes a year. 

unless she is days from giving birth she must validate. Pregnancy is not an illness, thousands of pregnant women fly every year. I flew to validate at 5.5 months returning at 6. she only needs to pass through I.migration then she can go home. she definitely won't get an extension for an exam. exam is 1 day, you'll have months to validate.

to not include your spouse with the intent to apply for a spouse visa could land you in trouble if you declare your relationship. you certainly can not later claim a loving relationship if you had not declared her, they will assume it is a marriage for visa purposes or you would have applied jointly.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Agreed with Shel. 

since you are so concerned, you can fly back as well with her after validating your initial entry..
It will be like a week holiday. 

If you do not disclose your relation, you could land in trouble, if you disclose but not include her..it would mean $3000 extra with another year of Immigration stress.

If you disclose and include her in application, there might be unwanted expenses initially but it will go a long way to benefit you and her..

Raj


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Congrats. I have three questions

1. Although I'm Pakistani national but I live and work in the U.A.E. can I file an application from here and will it cause any delays?
2. I don't have anything beside the reference letters as proofs of my three employments. Will that be enough?
3. Is document attestation necessary for EA and DIAC? If so, can an agent get that done for me?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Congrats. I have three questions
> 
> 1. Although I'm Pakistani national but I live and work in the U.A.E. can I file an application from here and will it cause any delays?
> 2. I don't have anything beside the reference letters as proofs of my three employments. Will that be enough?
> 3. Is document attestation necessary for EA and DIAC? If so, can an agent get that done for me?



1. Although I'm Pakistani national but I live and work in the U.A.E. can I file an application from here and will it cause any delays?

*NO*
2. I don't have anything beside the reference letters as proofs of my three employments. Will that be enough?
*NO. you may be required to submit tax slips, bank statements, payslips etc. You can submit a self declaration. *
3. Is document attestation necessary for EA and DIAC? If so, can an agent get that done for m
*
YES for EA. Atleast I was told to do for VETASSESS..Could be different.
NO for DIAC, if coloured scans submitted*


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

You apply wherever you are living. No idea for skills assessment but DIAC will often want more than reference. Things like payslips, tax documents, employment contract and offer letter.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

_shel said:


> You apply wherever you are living. No idea for skills assessment but DIAC will often want more than reference. Things like payslips, tax documents, employment contract and offer letter.


Oh. But in uae you dont do taxes. Not every one provides the pay slips in here. I have employment contract from two of my employers that would make only 2 years of employment. I don't see the third one giving me anything else except the reference letter. I'll appreciate if more of you guys can guide me. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

Try not to stress about it and get what you can. DIAC and skills assesors are aware of what is and is not the norm in various countries. People in the UK for example would have to provide tax document, you not so if you don't file there or overseas. They nearly always have contracts & pay slips but you could show bank statements showing your wages going in every month either from the employer or deposited by you.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

How about Bank Statements?


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

_shel said:


> Try not to stress about it and get what you can. DIAC and skills assesors are aware of what is and is not the norm in various countries. People in the UK for example would have to provide tax document, you not so if you don't file there or overseas. They nearly always have contracts & pay slips but you could show bank statements showing your wages going in every month either from the employer or deposited by you.


The problem is that the labour rights aren't exactly excercised in u.a.e. I was employed for more than an year in my old company. But due to viaa issues my company provided the visa for only 9 months so contract is dated accordingly. Also they paid few months as cash without any banks involved and delayed the salaries for months (that is why I resigned) but paid everything when I resigned. U.A.E is a tax free country so no help there either. Can you provide any contact details where I can do the inquiry?


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

findraj said:


> How about Bank Statements?


Please see my last post. Bank Statements will hardly cover the employment period. Even the reference letter was really hard to get as he was pretty mad at me for leaving the job. Your advice is most welcome.


----------



## manu2029 (Nov 20, 2012)

I got my grant on 31st December. Now since the grant is e-visa it says that I dont need Visa to be stamped on passport, however some countries may ask for a Visa stamp.

The question is: I am from India. Will I need Visa stamped on my passport to show at the exit airport in India? or just the print of the grant paper is fine.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

manu2029 said:


> I got my grant on 31st December. Now since the grant is e-visa it says that I dont need Visa to be stamped on passport, however some countries may ask for a Visa stamp.
> 
> The question is: I am from India. Will I need Visa stamped on my passport to show at the exit airport in India? or just the print of the grant paper is fine.


Dont spam please do some research, call the airlines, try to google and stuff, posting the same thing over and over again annoys people who genuinely need help....


----------



## Ambe (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi,

I have applied for 189. So within some weeks, CO will be assigned. Now, I have some more questions regarding my spouse.

1. My wife's passport will expire Sept 2016. Should I renew her passport for 10 years to be on safe side and then put her new passport number in my application? (She will visit Australia before her entry date, but then permanently move by early 2015.)

2. She gave her IELTS last year. If she makes a new passport with my surname, will her last year IELTS result count or she will have to give IELTS again? There is a section in form of previous names section. Will it cover it?

Thanks


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Ambe said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for 189. So within some weeks, CO will be assigned. Now, I have some more questions regarding my spouse.
> 
> ...



1. Check from your passport office.... I think you may not be able to apply for renew of passport because it has validity of more than 3 year. minimum validity should be less than 1 year.

2. No need to gave IELTS again, old passport number will get entered in the last page of new passport.


----------



## Srimathy Manivannan (Feb 7, 2010)

findraj said:


> 1) Passport photograph (scanned) Assuming for all applicants
> 2) IELTS For all applicants if not providing educational documents
> 3) ACS assessment Only Principal Applicant
> 4) Work experience documents Principal Applicant, spousal if claiming 5 points
> ...


Can you please tell me where to finish medicals in Dubai, i have finished PCC , but dono where to take medicals.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Srimathy Manivannan said:


> Can you please tell me where to finish medicals in Dubai, i have finished PCC , but dono where to take medicals.


Hi Sri, your CO send any mail on your points issue? 

You have to talk to your agent to select the closest clinic to you in dubai. 

If you have access to your TRN, click on "Organise your health" Link below each applicants name and follow the process


----------



## Srimathy Manivannan (Feb 7, 2010)

findraj said:


> Hi Sri, your CO send any mail on your points issue?
> 
> You have to talk to your agent to select the closest clinic to you in dubai.
> 
> If you have access to your TRN, click on "Organise your health" Link below each applicants name and follow the process


No i did not receive any reply .Whether I can take medicals in advance?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Srimathy Manivannan said:


> No i did not receive any reply .Whether I can take medicals in advance?


Yes you can, just keep your agent informed


----------



## Srimathy Manivannan (Feb 7, 2010)

findraj said:


> Yes you can, just keep your agent informed


How many points do you have?And once you get mail from CO let us know


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Srimathy Manivannan said:


> How many points do you have?And once you get mail from CO let us know


60 and yes I will


----------



## Srimathy Manivannan (Feb 7, 2010)

findraj said:


> 60 and yes I will


Are you in India now? and do you apply with family members and which field do you work in? and my agent asked me to wait for CO to reply .


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Srimathy Manivannan said:


> Are you in India now? and do you apply with family members and which field do you work in? and my agent asked me to wait for CO to reply .


I live in INdia but I am on holiday right now..I hav e applied with only my sopuse, we recently got married.

You just have to wait dear, no other option available


----------



## Srimathy Manivannan (Feb 7, 2010)

manu2029 said:


> I got my grant on 31st December. Now since the grant is e-visa it says that I dont need Visa to be stamped on passport, however some countries may ask for a Visa stamp.
> 
> The question is: I am from India. Will I need Visa stamped on my passport to show at the exit airport in India? or just the print of the grant paper is fine.


Congrats.And which team CO contacted .Do you apply with agent?


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Congrats...


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Srimathy Manivannan said:


> Congrats.And which team CO contacted .Do you apply with agent?


Are you using an agent in dubai?


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

manu2029 said:


> I got my grant on 31st December. Now since the grant is e-visa it says that I dont need Visa to be stamped on passport, however some countries may ask for a Visa stamp.
> 
> The question is: I am from India. Will I need Visa stamped on my passport to show at the exit airport in India? or just the print of the grant paper is fine.


Congrats Manu,

No need to stamped visa onto passport since it is e-visa so agencies can check it online even you can also check your status on VEVO here

Regards,


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

manu2029 said:


> I got my grant on 31st December. Now since the grant is e-visa it says that I dont need Visa to be stamped on passport, however some countries may ask for a Visa stamp.
> 
> The question is: I am from India. Will I need Visa stamped on my passport to show at the exit airport in India? or just the print of the grant paper is fine.


Dear Manu,

Congrats, Can u tell us when u did your medical and when it got finalized? 
Did CO ask you for any documents.

Regards,


----------



## Srimathy Manivannan (Feb 7, 2010)

Got invited today applied for EOI again on Friday evening.


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Dear All,

Just got a mail from CO that my Medicals has been referred to MOC and it will take couples of Months to get cleared.

Also CO asked me to provide any further documents (if any) from my previous company. I have already provided Offer Letter, Appointment Letter, Relieving Letter, Reference Letter and Salary Certificate ( Because I don't have pay slip for that company and even no bank statement since this salary was paid in cash)

Can anyone tell me what further evidence can be provide...

Your help is highly appreciated

Regards,


----------



## eldoissac (Jun 26, 2012)

@Sukhnav,

It would add value if you can get a letter from your previous employer stating that the salary was being paid in cash and that no payslips were issued.

Regards,


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

eldoissac said:


> @Sukhnav,
> 
> It would add value if you can get a letter from your previous employer stating that the salary was being paid in cash and that no payslips were issued.
> 
> Regards,


@Sukhnav. Add Form 16, Tax returns..

Good Luck

Cheers!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> @Sukhnav. Add Form 16, Tax returns..
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Cheers!


HI destinationaustralia, how are you doing? after a long time  you were always very helpful to us in these forums...How is it going for you? Have you shifted to AUS or when are u planning to go? All the best:clap2:


----------



## MechIndia (Mar 7, 2013)

*External Checks*



zakinaeem said:


> Check "prgopala"'s timeline, it was around 17 days for him (lucky!!), but the official time can range up to 4/5 weeks.


Hi Zaki.

What is
External Checks: 08 Nov

Never heard of this External Checks ! Pls clarify, w details pls.

Thx.


----------



## yagakeerthikiran (Sep 10, 2014)

I logged my ACS application on 2nd Sep 2014, by 4th sep 2014 it moved to stage 4 - "With assessor". I will be applying for NSW state sponsorship, I am looking for people who had recently got their ACS - skill assessment done, to gather information around the current speed on the application processing.

Any pointer/posts in this forum are welcome.


----------

